# Pay it Forward Canada



## viper296 (Dec 17, 2012)

I don't need it but that's a great thing your doing.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Archers Helping Archers:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up
Good on ya!


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

Pm sent


----------



## macdonda (Oct 30, 2004)

Found a home for it... Merry Xmas everyone!


----------



## bowleg (Feb 28, 2015)

that's cool very cool.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2016)

Just received a beautiful black wrist sling today from SneakySnake. Awesome craftsmanship!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2016)

Hey all. I have traded my 2009 Diamond Razor Edge for a 2010 PSE Stinger. I am in need of a quiver and stabilizer.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## macdonda (Oct 30, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Hey all. I have traded my 2009 Diamond Razor Edge for a 2010 PSE Stinger. I am in need of a quiver and stabilizer.
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


I've got an older 2 pc quiver off a Bear and an entry level stubbie rubber stab; not sure the connections on the PSE for 2 pc but if it doesn't fit, a couple of rubber washers have done the trick for me. pm me if you're interested...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2016)

Pm sent


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2016)

Got a package in the mail yesterday from macdonna. He sent me a quiver and rubber stab. Awesome guy, many thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2016)

Hey everyone! This site is awesome! So many people wanting to assist new archers, truly heart warming.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2016)

And on that note 
My set up is really coming together. I am still in need of a drop away type rest for my left hand pse. I am using a "Cage" rest now, but don't really like it that much.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2016)

Well, now my cage rest is no more. Wore the bristles right off! Anyone happen to have a left hand drop away?


----------

